# Where did they go?



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

I live in north central Missouri. A few years ago there used to be muskrats in all the ponds. I can't seem to find one muskrat anymore. I really want to trap some. I have some muskrat traps just waiting to be used. But I just don't know where there are any. Does anyone know what happend to them? Did they get a disease and all die off?


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

well i dont know if it is like in Louisiana, but down here since the introduction of nutria rat many years back they have completely taken over and kicked out all the muskrats. survival of the fittest and unfortunately the fitter ones are worth less. lots less.


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

Would you be able to see nutria swimming around on the water like you can a muskrat?

:sniper:


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

yep, it would be pretty obvious if yall had them.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Don't forget their predators either. Also alot of raptors are now protected, thereby increasing their numbers and increasing their amount of taken prey.

Smitty


----------

